# Fire on the Beach C&C



## Fleacz (May 17, 2011)

hey guys please C&C. these are a few shots i took of a bonfire on my recent trip to San Blas, Panama, Central America.


----------



## Trever1t (May 17, 2011)

it's fire....on the beach. Other than that there's nothing for me.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (May 18, 2011)

if you removed all the black space from the third pic it MIGHT look somewhat interesting


----------

